# make your own better Zebralight headband - a written guide



## robostudent5000 (Jan 21, 2012)

howdy.

these are instructions on how to make yourself a better Zebralight headband. this headband doesn't bounce or flop when i run and doesn't leave dents in my forehead like the Zebralight headband with the silicone holder. it is essentially a variation of the Niteize headband, but improves three problems i had with the Niteize: 1) the Niteize is a little small for my size 7 3/4 head, 2) the Niteize's velcro size adjustment makes fine tuning the fit on the fly difficult, and 3) the Niteize's elastic light holder is too wide to allow the headband to conform to the shape of my forehead naturally; this causes a round dent in the middle of my forehead and pain during extended wear. this headband fixes all three problems and retains the Niteize's stability.

inspiration was drawn from the Niteize and the headband on the Petzl NAO.

things you'll need:

1 inch wide tubular webbing - 20-22 inches long (20 if you have a small head, 22 if you have a big head)
1/8 inch shockcord - 16-20 inches (depends on how much adjustability you want)
cordlock
3/4 inch or 1 inch wide elastic - 2-3 inches long (2 for smaller Zebras, 2.5-3 for larger Zebras) - heavier duty the better
needle and thread and/or a sewing machine.

step 1: take the ends of the tubular webbing, measure about an inch in from the ends, then fold the ends over. stitch the ends down securely. you should now have a 18-20 inch piece of webbing with loops at either end.

step 2: take one end of the the shock cord and loop it through the two loops of the webbing to form a U shape then mate the two ends of the shockcord and slide the cordlock over the mated ends of the shockcord. tie the ends of the shockcord together. i recommend a diamond knot. or you can use a zipper pull tip. you should now have a complete, adjustable headband.

you can stop here and use this headband with a standard Zebra silicone holder. it would probably also work well as a more stable headband for heavier single unit headlamps like the Princeton Tec Eos and Black Diamond Storm. if you don't like the Zebra silicone holder, go on to the next step.

step 3: take the 3/4" - 1" wide elastic and take your Zebralight. wrap the elastic around the Zebra to estimate how much material you'll need to get a good fit. you want it to be snug, but not too snug. getting the tension right is the key. too loose and the light will flop around. too tight and the headband will be uncomfortable. i think the temptation here will probably be toward making it more snug than it needs to be. make it just snug enough to hold the light and no more. once you've determined the length of elastic that is right for you, either cut the elastic to size with a hot knife to get a clean edge or cut it a little longer so that the ends can be folded over to prevent fraying. once you have the elastic properly sized and prepped, find the mid point of the tubular webbing and sew the elastic on the webbing in the shape of a half loop, the same way as it is on the Niteize, except sew the stitches about 1/8 of an inch in from the edge of the tubing. this slight offset allows the elastic to wrap around the Zebralight better and also allows the tubing to lie flatter against the wearer's head.

step 4: check your work. make sure all your stitches are good. then enjoy.
_
dead pic link removed_

finished headband w/ H60. not by accident, the blue webbing came from a Niteize.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: how to make a better Zebralight headband - a written DIY guide*

Woo, fixed. Good guide, especially on the knots.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: how to make a better Zebralight headband - a written DIY guide*

thanks for pointing that out. it was a forum hiccup. fixed.



AnAppleSnail said:


> HTML code does not work on most forums, you must use BBcode instead. Let's try this:


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: how to make a better Zebralight headband - a written DIY guide*

added a pic.

_pic link now dead_


----------



## Kalsu (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: how to make a better Zebralight headband - a written DIY guide*

I will be making one of these when I get my ZebraLight H600w. That is the only complaint I have (and a small one at that) about my other ZebraLight headlamps is that the headband is floppy and can get uncomfortable after wearing it for an extended time. I like this idea though.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 8, 2012)

don't forget to post pics of your work when you're done. and share how it works out for you. it'd be good to know if this setup works for other people, not just for me.


----------



## Kalsu (Feb 8, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> don't forget to post pics of your work when you're done. and share how it works out for you. it'd be good to know if this setup works for other people, not just for me.



Will do!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bltkmt (Feb 8, 2012)

You should sell these!


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 8, 2012)

bltkmt said:


> You should sell these!



i actually thought about making a few and giving them away to CPF members. but one of the problems of making a bunch of these is that different ZL headlamp models have different body tube circumferences and the elastic holder kind of has to be custom fit to each ZL model to get the tension right. i only own a H60, have no plans on getting another ZL until maybe the H602 is released, and i'd be guessing if i made bands for any other model, which kind of defeats the purpose of a custom fit band. i thought about replacing the elastic holder with double sided velcro wrap that could adjust to all ZL models, but i couldn't figure out a way to do it in a way that would work well. 

anyway, i think this is easy enough that no one who wants one should have to buy one pre-made. the materials are inexpensive, relatively easy to find, and the sewing is minimal and can be done just fine by hand, so this is really a cinch to make. the hardest part is measuring and cutting the straps and the elastic to the right lengths, and getting a clean edge when you melt the ends. the rest of it is pretty easy.


----------



## Cataract (Feb 9, 2012)

Great idea! Have you thought of using 2 pieces of shockcord with cordlocks instead of a 1 inch elastic? For practicality, the cordlocks should lie on top of the flashlight and it should be adjustable enough... just not sure if it will keep the lamp from pointing down on its own...


----------



## Cataract (Feb 9, 2012)

Rule #1 : Cardio


----------



## Cataract (Feb 9, 2012)

Rule #2 : double-tap


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cataract said:


> Great idea! Have you thought of using 2 pieces of shockcord with cordlocks instead of a 1 inch elastic? For practicality, the cordlocks should lie on top of the flashlight and it should be adjustable enough... just not sure if it will keep the lamp from pointing down on its own...



i haven't tried that so i can't say for sure, but i think the cordlocks would add unwanted clutter up front and the shockcords wouldn't have enough surface area to grip the ZL securely. but again, i don't know.

if you make some version of this headband for yourself and make improvements, please post! the current design works pretty good for me, but i use it for a pretty narrow range of things. there's definitely room for improvement.


----------



## Kalsu (Feb 10, 2012)

I have had a heck of a time finding all the stuff to make the head band locally so I just gave in and ordered the materials on line. Once it gets here I will put it together and put up some pictures.

I am going to try 2" elastic to hold the light. The H600w is pretty long (compared to my H51). I think it will hold better. We will see......


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 10, 2012)

wade11a said:


> I have had a heck of a time finding all the stuff to make the head band locally so I just gave in and ordered the materials on line. Once it gets here I will put it together and put up some pictures.
> 
> I am going to try 2" elastic to hold the light. The H600w is pretty long (compared to my H51). I think it will hold better. We will see......



surprisingly, the 3/4" elastic i use on mine holds the H60, which isn't that much smaller than a H600, really secure. it's very secure up and down and reasonably secure side to side. i have to shake my head side to side pretty fast for the H60 to wobble even a little. none of the movements that i make during the course of normal use make it wobble at all. the elastic i used on mine is firmer than typical and i'm sure that's a factor, but i think 1" regular elastic would work just fine. 

2" elastic might be too wide i think. unless the middle of your forehead is very flat, 2" elastic will prevent the headband from wrapping around your forehead comfortably. the stock Niteize uses a 2" band and this was the main problem i had with it. it used to leave a dent in the middle of my forehead and was painful for prolonged use. YMMV, but i recommend 1" max even for the H600.

for anyone else interested in making one of these things and having trouble finding the materials and living in the US, REI has the webbing and shockcord cheap and they have free shipping no mimimum from now until 2/20. i don't know for sure, but i think EMS, Bass Pro Shops, Cabela's, and the like would have this stuff in their brick and mortar stores too as well as most military surplus stores. Canadians can probably find the stuff at MEC. anyone can get the cordlocks on eBay for like 10 pieces a buck shipped from HK. and big box stores like Walmart that have a sewing & craft section should sell 1" elastic in just about all of their stores.


----------



## Kalsu (Feb 10, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> surprisingly, the 3/4" elastic i use on mine holds the H60, which isn't that much smaller than a H600, really secure. it's very secure up and down and reasonably secure side to side. i have to shake my head side to side pretty fast for the H60 to wobble even a little. none of the movements that i make during the course of normal use make it wobble at all. the elastic i used on mine is firmer than typical and i'm sure that's a factor, but i think 1" regular elastic would work just fine.
> 
> 2" elastic might be too wide i think. unless the middle of your forehead is very flat, 2" elastic will prevent the headband from wrapping around your forehead comfortably. the stock Niteize uses a 2" band and this was the main problem i had with it. it used to leave a dent in the middle of my forehead and was painful for prolonged use. YMMV, but i recommend 1" max even for the H600.
> 
> for anyone else interested in making one of these things and having trouble finding the materials, REI has the webbing and shockcord cheap and they have free shipping no mimimum from now until 2/20. i don't know for sure, but i think EMS, Bass Pro Shops, Cabela's, and the like would have this stuff in their brick and mortar stores too. you can find the cordlocks on eBay for like 10 pieces a buck. and Walmart sells 1" elastic in just about all of their stores.




I was wondering about that. I got some 1" elastic to so I will have to see. I ordered my stuff through strapworks. Pretty cheap. Got the shock cord on ebay.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 10, 2012)

wade11a said:


> I was wondering about that. I got some 1" elastic to so I will have to see. I ordered my stuff through strapworks. Pretty cheap. Got the shock cord on ebay.



i'd never heard of strapworks before. they have a lot of stuff that's hard to find. thanks for the tip! i'm gonna update some of the links in the OP to point to their site.


----------



## Kalsu (Feb 10, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> i'd never heard of strapworks before. they have a lot of stuff that's hard find. thanks for the tip!



My pleasure:thumbup:


----------



## Kalsu (Feb 16, 2012)

So I made the headband last Sunday and used it all week at work. I must say I really like it. It is comfortable and moves around a lot less than the stock headband. My H600w doesn't move at all in the elastic (the 1 inch is plenty to hold it snug). So far I am pretty happy with it. Great idea.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm really interested in making one or more of these for my zebras. What I like about the Niteize headband is that it is comfortable, secure, & the light doesn't bounce around. What I don't like about the Niteize though is that I can't easily pull it down around my neck without having to adjust it & readjust it. When camping I like being able to wear it either way (on my head while in use & around my neck when not in use.) This new rig you made looks like it could be worn either way without having to readjust it. Am I right?

Thanks robo.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 17, 2012)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I'm really interested in making one or more of these for my zebras. What I like about the Niteize headband is that it is comfortable, secure, & the light doesn't bounce around. What I don't like about the Niteize though is that I can't easily pull it down around my neck without having to adjust it & readjust it. When camping I like being able to wear it either way (on my head while in use & around my neck when not in use.) This new rig you made looks like it could be worn either way without having to readjust it. Am I right?



if you're asking whether i can slide the headband all the way down to my neck without adjusting the cord lock, then no. on mine, the cord lock has to be pulled out at least a little bit for me to do that. it's a quick adjustment and adjusting it back is a snap since all i need to do is move the cord lock a little which is much easier and faster than dealing with the velcro on a Nite Ize ever was, but it does have to adjusted. 

if you build it so that the webbing section is shorter and the shock cord section is longer - sort of like a semi-Zipka - then you should be able to pull it down to your neck without re-adjusting the cord lock. but i don't know how that would affect comfort, stability, and security.

i too wear my headlamp around my neck a lot when i go camping. it's one way to get light where i need it without blinding my friends when i look in their direction.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Feb 17, 2012)

I understand. I was thinking the shockcord was elastic. Even though it's not, it does look like it's easy to adjust.
If I used an elastic band in place of the shockcord do you think it would then become too unstable / bouncy?
Thanks again.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Feb 17, 2012)

shock cord is elastic. but the way i have it set up, there isn't that much of it in the back and that little bit of it can't quite stretch enough for the headband to go all the way down my noggin without first giving it some slack. 

you would face the same problem with regular elastic. a short piece will only stretch so much. if you want the headband to be stretchy enough to pull down over your ears and nose with no adjustments to the headband, the elastic piece (or shock cord) has to be longer than prescribed and the webbing shorter.

i haven't tried that and so don't know how good or bad such a setup would be.

Edit (3/27): i made a version that has a shorter webbing section and longer shock cord section - i took about 3 inches total off the webbing. this one can be pulled down all the way over my head without readjusting the cordlock. but i have noticed a slight decrease in comfort and stability. one issue that came up was that with the longer shock cord, the top part of the shock cord loop tended to slide up and forward on my skull causing a loss of tension. looping the shock cord into a figure 8 solved that problem. but overall this version is not quite as good as the version with the longer webbing section.

on a side note, i first tried doing this with the blue band pictured in the first post (_dead pic link since removed_), but i accidentally tore up the webbing and had to throw it away. that piece of webbing came from an original Nite Ize headband that i purchased almost 20 years ago as a kid. that Nite Ize along with a Mini Mag was my first headlamp. i initially loved it but grew to hate it for its flaws and hadn't used it in years. i'm glad i was able to get some use out of it at the end before sending it to its grave. RIP my old Nite Ize, RIP.


----------

